# Poodle parents who work



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am going to voice the possibly unpopular belief that people who work full time and are out of the house for 9 or more hours a day simply should not get a puppy. Puppies are time consuming; they need regular meals, housetraining, company and play, and it is simply not fair to leave them alone all day. An older dog can adapt, especially if arrangements are made for a walk in the middle of the day, and has another animal for companionship. For myself, when I was working a dog was impossible, much as I wanted one - I was working very long hours, and travelling a great deal. One of the many joys of retirement is being able to share my life with dogs again.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hello, I am fortunate enough to be close to home from work that I can go home at lunch time. I try and not leave my girls for more than 6 hours (they are 4 months old). It is a schedule that needs to be figured out as puppies can't hold it for long period of time.


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

This is part of my dilemma. I'm gone for about 8 hours, sometimes less, but no more. My man has agreed to give a pup a lunchtime play session, and his schedule will be getting more flexible when he starts a new job next month; he's going to be home more, and will be able to work from home a lot. My job has no travel associated with it (I'm a journalist for a small daily paper) and I wanted to crate train, but the thought of a pup being home alone without me makes me feel very guilty. Though my man assures he'll be there to help, I still wonder what other people do who work and don't have partners or family near them.

schpeckie - I think the biggest chunk of time by himself would be 5 hours. Is that ok? My parents have expressed that they think this is terribly cruel, but I can't be the only person with this situation.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

I am single person and have had dogs for about the last 13 years. I am close enough that I can come home at lunch somtimes it's 5 minutes sometimes 40 minutes (when they are younger I certainly try for the 40 minutes). I generally leave the house between 7 and 7:30 in the morning and am home in the evening anywhere between 5 and 6 pm. Most of the rest of the time I am with my dogs whether it is at classes, competitions or just vegging out at home. 

I understand why people think people who work full time shouldn't have dogs but I have to disagree. Now of course not everyone who works shoud have dogs just like not everyone who doesn't work should have dogs. Luckily dogs are much more adpative then a lot of humans. If I didn't have my dogs I would be a couch potato. If I didn't have my dogs I wouldn't have most of the friends I now have. If I didn't have my dogs I would not have the interesting hobby that I now have (agility/obedience training and teaching).

I have been home on vacation for the last 2 days and you know what my dogs do all day while I'm at home...they sleep just like they do when I'm at work. Now if we decide to go do something they are more than willing to go but are just as willing to just veg out with me.


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

That's where I'm headed, debjen. I know having a dog will keep me active, if not simply for the fact that it will drive me to walk and run and play when I have free time so it doesn't get neglected or feel ignored/pent up. I sort of figured most dogs just sleep during the day, but I'm scared a puppy won't. I'm worried that even at 10-12 weeks he'll miss his pack and be lonely and bored. Does it help to leave some soft music playing, and toys around? I just wonder if it's enough? I'm thinking agility will wear him out enough for him to sleep while I'm at work. Am I headed in the right direction here?


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Debjen: "like."

Maybe it's not ideal, but if the owner is thoughtful about socialization and training, he/she can make it work.

I wasn't in this exact boat, but I had to be at work for 4-5 hours a day soon after I got my puppy. A few things I saw: if you can take time off when you first get the puppy, it will go a long way to easing the transition. After 3 days together, my puppy and I had bonded well, and I could start leaving her in her crate for short periods of time.

The more you can ease him/her into being crated for extended periods, the better. After I gradually worked up to 2 hours of crate time, we had to jump up to 4 hours. I was really concerned, but it was ok. Not great, but ok.

Crate training: The formula that I've heard is that a puppy can hold it for the number of months he is old + 1. It's easier to explain by example: a 3 month old puppy can hold it for 4 hours, a 4 month old puppy can hold it for 5 hours, etc.

I think those numbers are conservative, but when it comes to potty training, conservative is a good thing. And of course, you have to be careful with the water. If you know you're going to be gone for 5 hours, you can't give the pup free access to water right up until the time you leave.

Good luck to you and your pup.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I am single and work full time. I come home at lunch to let him out, but besides the lunch time break i am gone from 7-7ish 4 days. I make sure to pay attention to my dog when I am home. For a puppy I would be sure to exercise him in the morning so he is not pent up with lots of energy. I think if you are dedicated to your dog then you can make it work. Perhaps an x-pen with his crate, water, and some puppy pads would work well for the time you are gone. After a few weeks/months you could go down to just the crate then once he can hold it for longer if you wish.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

My husband works from home 2 days per week. So Nickel gets to run free and my husband can open the door for him when he rings the bell. My workplace is really close so I can just come home to let him out of his crate and play with him a little bit during lunch break for the rest of the week. On those days he stays in the crate from 10 to 1:30 and then from 2:15 to 6:30. 

Now my dad is visiting and it's making my life a lot easier. I don't have to rush home during lunch breaks. I get to go lunch with my colleagues. I can participate in business lunches. And I know that Nickel is safe with grandpa. Nickel enjoys taking his nap with grandpa and grandpa enjoys teaching Nickel new tricks. My dad is leaving in mid-January though


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

4Paws said:


> That's where I'm headed, debjen. I know having a dog will keep me active, if not simply for the fact that it will drive me to walk and run and play when I have free time so it doesn't get neglected or feel ignored/pent up. I sort of figured most dogs just sleep during the day, but I'm scared a puppy won't. I'm worried that even at 10-12 weeks he'll miss his pack and be lonely and bored. Does it help to leave some soft music playing, and toys around? I just wonder if it's enough? I'm thinking agility will wear him out enough for him to sleep while I'm at work. Am I headed in the right direction here?


A dog really doesn't know if you are gone for 5 minutes or 5 hours..what I leave with a puppy depends on how destructive the puppy is..I don't want them eating or swallowing something when I'm not there..so usually I leave just nylabones or kong that they can't chew up..puppies tend to play for an hour and sleep for 4 when they first come home..I have a friend who plays music for her dogs..I've never really done that...if you plan on getting up and working playing with the dog before work and come home at lunch for a little potty and play and then spend the evening with your pup then you and your pup will be happy..with a puppy training you are going to spend a couple of minutes training multiple times throughout the day..as that is all the attention you are going to get and working in small amounts multiple times through the day is better than working one long period...

Most important..don't stress out ... as I said dogs are very adaptive and will adapt to what you are able to do with them..just start out the way you want to continue..

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Lilith (Sep 29, 2010)

How old of a puppy?

My 8 week old puppy peed peed peed all the time. ALL. THE. TIME. I had to hire an additional "dog sitter" to take her outside every 20 minutes or she'd go in her crate. So a large play area with a paper bathroom area and a separate sleep area will be absolutely essential if leaving a pup that young by itself for even an hour, in my experience.

By 16 weeks my pup was holding it for 4-5 hours at a time without problem. So it wouldn't be too long before you'd be ok letting the dog home along during mornings and evenings (with someone there at lunch). You might have a harder time with house-breaking, though, without a more constant presence in the house to establish the potty routine early (although it seems to depend a lot on the dog - my dog took forever to housetrain, and still ISN'T 100%, and I have a full-time housekeeper around for her...)

Exercising a lot the night before or the morning of isn't going to help whatever energy levels the pup has during the day. My pup can be exhausted and panting on the floor, take a 20 minute power nap, and be bugging me to go play again (when someone is around - but when nothing is going on, puppies and dogs both just sleep the time away). 

Anyway - lots of dogs learn to hang out all day with no worries. Puppies and dogs want routine. They like life to be predictable, but they don't seem to mind too much what form that routine takes. Once they get used to things, well,.. they're used to it. As others have noted, dogs are exquisitely adaptable. If your puppy gets settled into a routine of spending most of the day alone, it will be ok if he/she learns that your return and fun times that follow can be counted on.

Also, you might look into doggy daycare for 1 or 2 days a week to reduce the time the pup spends alone...


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

debjen said:


> Most important..don't stress out ... as I said dogs are very adaptive and will adapt to what you are able to do with them..just start out the way you want to continue..
> 
> Good luck and have fun.


Thank you! I have been stressing out over this. I guess because he'd be my first dog and whatever Mother says weighs more. She taught me almost everything I know about dogs, but she's paranoid about me in general (only child LOL) so why am I not surprised? It's true tho, I am dedicated to keeping my dog happy. Thank you again. I think I can sleep tonight :adore:


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

I am fortunate - Jazz and Lilah come to work with me daily! Really, they sleep from 8 am to 11:30 and 12:30 pm to 4:00 under my desk. On the rare occasions that I leave them at home, I drive home (about 40 minutes round trip) to let them out for a potty break. 

Jasper gets the run of the house while Lilah is crated with absolutely nothing in or around her crate - not even a blanket. She will shred and destroy anything and everything. It's too dangerous. My dog sitter didn't believe me and she gave Lilah a down pillow while crated. She came home to a house full of feathers - what a mess. Luckily, Lilah did not eat the feathers. We can laugh about it now, but at the time I think that she was upset... Now she follows my instructions to the letter!


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

Lilah+Jasper said:


> I am fortunate - Jazz and Lilah come to work with me daily! Really, they sleep from 8 am to 11:30 and 12:30 pm to 4:00 under my desk. On the rare occasions that I leave them at home, I drive home (about 40 minutes round trip) to let them out for a potty break.
> 
> Jasper gets the run of the house while Lilah is crated with absolutely nothing in or around her crate - not even a blanket. She will shred and destroy anything and everything. It's too dangerous. My dog sitter didn't believe me and she gave Lilah a down pillow while crated. She came home to a house full of feathers - what a mess. Luckily, Lilah did not eat the feathers. We can laugh about it now, but at the time I think that she was upset... Now she follows my instructions to the letter!


Good to know how they react to being home alone has a lot to do with personality! That's funny about the down pillow! I learned to put things away from having ferrets! Those nasty little guys got into the bathroom and shredded every last bit of TP! It looked like a blizzard hit!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

schpeckie - I think the biggest chunk of time by himself would be 5 hours. Is that ok? My parents have expressed that they think this is terribly cruel, but I can't be the only person with this situation.[/QUOTE]

Hi 4paws - yes, don't stress about it and it isnot cruel. The girls are in their crates when I am not at home, so if it happens that sometimes I don't make it home in time and they pee in their crate, oh well! I am also fortunate to have a sister not too far away to check in on them. They love their Auntie!
I am still learning too after losing my girl in April after 18 years. So puppy life is all new to me... and with 2 of them this time! Don't worry - I also asked these same questions when I first joined and this gang is very helpful!


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

schpeckie said:


> schpeckie - I think the biggest chunk of time by himself would be 5 hours. Is that ok? My parents have expressed that they think this is terribly cruel, but I can't be the only person with this situation.


Hi 4paws - yes, don't stress about it and it isnot cruel. The girls are in their crates when I am not at home, so if it happens that sometimes I don't make it home in time and they pee in their crate, oh well! I am also fortunate to have a sister not too far away to check in on them. They love their Auntie!
I am still learning too after losing my girl in April after 18 years. So puppy life is all new to me... and with 2 of them this time! Don't worry - I also asked these same questions when I first joined and this gang is very helpful![/QUOTE]

I feel a million times better now and can clear my mind enough to start getting really hyped about my new furbaby!! I cannot wait! My BF thinks i'm just getting nervous about this decision, but reassured me that I've been planning for this for many years, so I should be ready. It's mentally preparing myself for a puppy that's difficult. And that intelligent look poodles give you, like they see all your sins, it can be tough on the heart! Thank you everyone for your wise words and help to calm my nerves.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I brought Finnegan home at 7.5 weeks at the end of September last year. I am a single person, so his care is entirely my responsibility. Luckily I work close enough that I could come home and take him for a little walk every lunch hour. Also, I made sure that if I had to work late, I did it from home. I would come home, walk him, feed him and my 3 cats, then head up to my office to continue working.

So I would leave about 8am, come home around 12:15 for his break/walk and then leave work at 4:30 to come home. I bought a crate that was big enough to hold a bed and have room fto put down some newspaper for him to pee on. He was very good about it.

One day I came home and he had shredded the newspaper and then did the same thing the next day. I called my vet adn asked if he was upset about the crate or me being gone - he never made a fuss when I was leaving - and she said to take the newspaper away. From that time, he only had one or two accidents in his crate. 

I came home at lunch every day until the Christmas holidays and when I went back to work in January, I left him alone all day. He was fine. 

I walk him for 1/2 hour every morning before I go to work and for 1 hour when I get home from work. I am usually gone from 8 am until 5 or 5:30. From February until the end of October he went to daycare twice a week, sometimes 3 times, but that daycare has closed and I haven't found one that I like to replace it. I now have a dog walker that comes in twice a week in the afternoon around 3:30 to take him for a walk. He loves her and it gives me a little break.

We have also been going to training classes as well since Finnegan was a puppy so that is anohter thing that we do together weekly.

I think a single person can do it, but they have to understand that it is really no smaller a committment than having a child. They have to come first. If I have dinner plans with friends, I either come home and walk him first or arrange for the dog walker to come in that day. Actually if I am making dinner plans, I just try to arrange them on the days that the dog walker is coming!


----------



## MTWaggin (Nov 17, 2010)

Don't worry so much first off. I have had dogs as well for years, always been single and yup, work full time and live 15+ miles from town. So, how did I do puppy? Got lucky initially and my Mom was around for the first 6 weeks he was here. Then what? Momentary panic of course....then the weather was cool enough (and I found a nearby safe place to park) where he could come with me in the van and I went and walked him 3 times a day to potty. Within a month we had to start working on potty walk once (at lunch) as it was getting cold and he'd have to stay home when that came about. Then as it got cold I left him home and took an hour lunch to go let him out. Luckily withing a couple weeks he was able to hold it just fine and he now goes for the 9-10 hours. Note - he is a STANDARD. Bigger dog, bigger bladder, my toy dogs can't go that long so we have a situation set up so they don't have to wait. 

That said, I planned very carefully WHEN I would be getting a puppy so that I'd have these options. 

If a breeder doesn't want to allow a full time single working person to have a puppy - their choice - they'd miss out on a great home in me. Luckily, that isn't the case. Just because someone works full time, is single, doesn't have the option of doggie day care doesn't mean they don't have the brains to figure out how to make it all work. Just requires some thinking outside the box and some additonal gas/expense/time to make it work.

Sterling is in a large xpen (with a top - he's a poodle after all) with a nice bed, safe toys, water and always a raw frozen bone. Things to keep him busy if he needs it and as a puppy he did! He also eats breakfast out of his jolly ball another device to keep him occupied while I am gone. He's save, he's happy and he gets lots of love and exercise (mental and physical) when I get home!


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

I was lucky in Fozzie's early time with us (got him at 7 months) that I could take him to work, and shortly after I was laid off (which was really ok). I had six months where i was home with him full time and we spent a lot of time together.

I just started a new job a month ago. Fozzie's pa watches him two days per week and the other 3 days we take him to daycare. So far daycare has been a god send, it wears him out and it gives him exercise. There have been some other behaviors we have to correct as a result, but those are I think more a factor of my sensitive doggie than the day care (which came highly recommended from my trainer). 

so daycare is an option too, try to find one close to either work or home (I like work, so that I don't have to feel rushed on the way home and I can hop over if there's a problem). But do your homework....I find so many dog walkers and day cares are not run well. We have a place in SF that is just for puppies, and it is supposed to be great. 

good luck and try to relax. I know one error I've made a lot with Fozzie is just worrying and not relaxing. He's a sensitive dog and reads my moods--if I'm tense, he's tense. So just go with the flow...he will be fine if you are fine.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I think it's possible, but hard work with a puppy.

When we got our pup, my SO had 6 weeks of bulk leave, so we bomb-bursted the house training. When he went back to work, we shut Vasco in the kitchen, and signed up a dog walker who comes in and takes him out for an hour run midday. After about 3 weeks, he had the run of the house and never touched anything he shouldn't. 

It does mean that we never do anything in the evening together; someone always has to go home and both walk the dog and give him some quality time. We're gone about 12 hours, so I have big guilts over it, but he does fine. Even on the days when I work from home, he sleeps all day. And we try to do big walks on the weekend, with serious mileage. He gets a 30 minute walk in the morning, an hour midday, and an hour plus in the evening, then at least an hour of mixed training, play, Nina Ottoson games, etc.

Not ideal, but I know people who are home all day whose dogs get less attention, so I don't feel TOO bad. 

I've done both adult rescues and now a pup as a full time worker, and adults are easier!


----------



## twiglet (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi there, I know I could not have a dog and work full time leaving the dog for hours at home .My last poodle would give me such a sad face when I would leave for work part time four hours a day.Near where I live someone has a dog and they work full time all you can hear is the dog sadly barking shut in the house for about nine hours a day every day. About thirty years ago I had a golden retriever and was pushed into the position of having to work full time,the dog would press his face to the window as I was leaving for work and howl every day . I made the heart breaking decision to rehome him to a family who were at home.Poodles especially are never happier than when they are with their family and Twiglet who I have now is certainly no different. He wants to be my shadow and I love that


----------



## k2p1e (Aug 28, 2009)

my dogs come to work with me So I am lucky too


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

When I worked full time we got our first puppy, and a year later got the second. It was work to make sure we trained them to have individual (human) time, and together (dog) time. It also required us to do puppy training, and house breaking two times in two years, but it really was not much more work.

They got along very well, and we felt little or no guilt while working. They were allowed the run of the house (after crate training and they proved reliable), and because they were bonded to one another, no one seemed lonely!

I know that may not be possible in your case, but it proved ideal in our case! I do not recommend two new dogs at once though.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I am in graduate school and surely will be working full time in the future. I am getting my master's in elementary education, so I will likely work 7:30-4:30 most days (except summers . ) Most people in this world do have to work full time and there is no reason they shouldn't have a dog. I know that I will make sure she either goes to doggy day care a few days a week and/or have someone come over and let her out. Heck, my boyfriend does external audit and Purina is one of his clients a few months of the year. He can bring her to work with him!  I just sure hope they don't try and _feed_ her Purina :scared:


----------



## wheeliechick (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone for this thread. I work full time so have been leaving my puppy closed up in my bedroom with a puppy pad. Ideally I wanted to crate train, but he flat out refuses. We start a class on Wed. and I hope with encouragement from the trainer to be able to return to the idea of crate training. I've been going home for an extended lunch midday to spend some time with the dog.


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

The responses to this have been a great comfort to me. The last thing I want is to be cruel to my puppy. I'm reading a book on toy and miniature poodles, and it says they generally need about 30 minutes of exercise a day? Is this consistent with what toy and miniature owners on here find? Because if that's the case, I can give my dog much more exercise than that a day. I imagine he'll need more than 30 minutes a day at 18 weeks anyways, since he'll be needing to develop his muscles and sniff things and run around.I figure once he's up in the morning I'll get up and let him out, feed him, let him out & play, kennel/confine him, he'll get to play and pee at lunch, then again when I come home at about 6? Does this sound ok? What kind of schedules should a puppy his age be on?


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

4Paws said:


> The responses to this have been a great comfort to me. The last thing I want is to be cruel to my puppy. I'm reading a book on toy and miniature poodles, and it says they generally need about 30 minutes of exercise a day? Is this consistent with what toy and miniature owners on here find? Because if that's the case, I can give my dog much more exercise than that a day. I imagine he'll need more than 30 minutes a day at 18 weeks anyways, since he'll be needing to develop his muscles and sniff things and run around.I figure once he's up in the morning I'll get up and let him out, feed him, let him out & play, kennel/confine him, he'll get to play and pee at lunch, then again when I come home at about 6? Does this sound ok? What kind of schedules should a puppy his age be on?


My mini requires much more than 30 minutes a day. When he was a baby puppy, 15 minutes in the morning and 15 minutes in the evening, plus fetch in the yard was sufficient. When he got a bit older (5 or 6 months) he started requiring much more exercise or else he was a naughty boy. Now, our baseline bare minimum is 30 minutes in the morning and 30 minutes in the evening plus fetch in the yard (a few sessions adds up to about an hour total of fetch). When my husband or I have more time (on the weekends and holidays for instance), we do 3- to 5-mile walks plus fetch, and when it's feasible (i.e., no rain) we take him to the dog park for about an hour or so (plus his normal daily walks).

I would say that a lot of minis are high-energy and mine is definitely high-energy. You need to dedicate a lot of time to providing enough exercise so they will be calmer and more well-behaved at home.

I know a lot of people crate their dog while they work, but I just couldn't do it. The way I saw it was he's sleeping in his crate overnight for at least eight hours, then he woudl be in his crate another eight or nine hours during the day? Even with a lunch break, it just seemed like too much to me, so we set up an X-pen for him in the garage. He had more space, but wasn't able to get into trouble either. My husband installed a doggie door in the garage so he can go out to the side yard to potty. He also enclosed the side yard all over with chain link and we padlock the gates so wild animals and thieves cannot get him. Peace if mind for me, especially with the hawks and coyotes we have in our area.


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

PaddleAddict said:


> My mini requires much more than 30 minutes a day. When he was a baby puppy, 15 minutes in the morning and 15 minutes in the evening, plus fetch in the yard was sufficient. When he got a bit older (5 or 6 months) he started requiring much more exercise or else he was a naughty boy. Now, our baseline bare minimum is 30 minutes in the morning and 30 minutes in the evening plus fetch in the yard (a few sessions adds up to about an hour total of fetch). When my husband or I have more time (on the weekends and holidays for instance), we do 3- to 5-mile walks plus fetch, and when it's feasible (i.e., no rain) we take him to the dog park for about an hour or so (plus his normal daily walks).
> 
> I would say that a lot of minis are high-energy and mine is definitely high-energy. You need to dedicate a lot of time to providing enough exercise so they will be calmer and more well-behaved at home.
> 
> I know a lot of people crate their dog while they work, but I just couldn't do it. The way I saw it was he's sleeping in his crate overnight for at least eight hours, then he woudl be in his crate another eight or nine hours during the day? Even with a lunch break, it just seemed like too much to me, so we set up an X-pen for him in the garage. He had more space, but wasn't able to get into trouble either. My husband installed a doggie door in the garage so he can go out to the side yard to potty. He also enclosed the side yard all over with chain link and we padlock the gates so wild animals and thieves cannot get him. Peace if mind for me, especially with the hawks and coyotes we have in our area.


That seems much more realistic. I'm young and have a free schedule when I'm not working, so my dog will be my hobby/exercise partner. I have nothing but time to ear him out. I plan to take him hiking and camping, and doggy play dates with my friends' dogs. I would honestly rather spend my evening playing with my puppy and teaching him stuff than see some of the lame people that call themselves my friends. LOL i'm just MUCH more of a dog person. That doesn't mean he won't get the full socialization he needs. At least having the puppy will help spark conversation, and I hope it will give me chance to meet more people also. Plus my boyfriend practically giggles with excitement when he thinks of all the fun play he and the puppy will have so I'm not worried about him not getting the exercise he needs.


----------

